# old klein tools



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i found an old M. klein and sons 7/16th nutdriver in the shop today. the quality of the tools today dont compare to those. that tool was obviously higher quality than the new ones. the shaft was one piece while the ones today look like they are welded together. the handle was a little different too


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Did it have the hollow shaft?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have several of those M. klein and sons nut drivers and the ones I have have hollow shafts.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i want to buy some of those old nutdrivers. they look like they will never break. the new ones are pieces of ****


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i want to buy some of those old nutdrivers. they look like they will never break. the new ones are pieces of ****


 I love it when I really tighten down on my nut driver and can hear the crunching sound of plastic.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I love it when I really tighten down on my nut driver and can hear the crunching sound of plastic.


 i stripped out so many 1/4th nut drivers it sucks. i would like nothing better than to buy those old ones. id spend more money if i had too. i get pissed off at the philips screwdrivers. slotted i had forever but philips i go through 1 every 2 months


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

One thing I know for sure is that if you remove one of the little tips in a 10 in 1 to use the 1/4" nutdriver to many times it will wear out and not hold the tip in place for long. I've gone through so many 10 in 1's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> One thing I know for sure is that if you remove one of the little tips in a 10 in 1 to use the 1/4" nutdriver to many times it will wear out and not hold the tip in place for long. I've gone through so many 10 in 1's.


 
Me too, Have you tried the Lenox 9 in 1 it seems to be a lot more durable to me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i say we come up with a petition and send it to klein to get the m klein and sons style back


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i say we come up with a petition and send it to klein to get the m klein and sons style back


 
Start one up.:thumbsup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

steelersman said:


> One thing I know for sure is that if you remove one of the little tips in a 10 in 1 to use the 1/4" nutdriver to many times it will wear out and not hold the tip in place for long. I've gone through so many 10 in 1's.


 
hehe, i have a 11 and 1... i remember when you could drop a klein screwdriver and it made a thud, now they soud hollow, but I have not found a screwdriver that fits a screw flat or otherwise, better than a klein. They are however are going cheaper on the materials

i agree with:
Originally Posted by *electricalperson*  
_i want to buy some of those old nutdrivers. they look like they will never break. the new ones are pieces of ****_


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> One thing I know for sure is that if you remove one of the little tips in a 10 in 1 to use the 1/4" nutdriver to many times it will wear out and not hold the tip in place for long. I've gone through so many 10 in 1's.


:thumbsup:The 11in1 has a stronger 1/4" on one end just to take are of this problem.

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i found an old M. klein and sons 7/16th nutdriver in the shop today. the quality of the tools today dont compare to those. that tool was obviously higher quality than the new ones. the shaft was one piece while the ones today look like they are welded together. the handle was a little different too


A guy who uses an Ideal Industries avatar criticizes Klein. A bit suspect?


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i want to buy some of those old nutdrivers. they look like they will never break. the new ones are pieces of ****


This from a guy with an Ideal avatar. What kind of B/S is this?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

toolguy said:


> A guy who uses an Ideal Industries avatar criticizes Klein. A bit suspect?


You revived a three year old thread to say that?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You revived a three year old thread to say that?


He's a disgruntled Klein ToolGuy... LoL


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xezd5EDZBhQ">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

toolguy said:


> A guy who uses an Ideal Industries avatar criticizes Klein. A bit suspect?


Don't be hating on Ideal just because they make better stuff than you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

One of the few tools I still have in my bag that I had from the get go are my nut drivers.

I don't know how some guys manage to break theirs. Few things need to be that tight.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You should see what they have at the HQ.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You revived a three year old thread to say that?


It took him three years to think of a reply.....:laughing::laughing:


----------

